
Google I/O 2013 - southpolesteve
https://developers.google.com/events/io?new=true
======
lukegb
...and some JS to find all the neat combos they've hidden:

<https://twitter.com/lukegb/status/309438514964099072>

var a=ww.mode.modes,i;for(i in a)if("home"!=i){for(var
b=a[i].pattern.toString(2);8>b.length;)b="0"+b;console.log(i,b)};

Returns: cat 11100111 space 00101010 pong 10000001 bacon 10010000 simone
11010011 eightbit 01010011 song 11011011 synth 10001000 ascii 01111111 bowling
01110101 rocket 01000101 burger 00111001

(sorry for spoiling it ;D)

~~~
hpcorona
O.O

What is that?

~~~
yohui
Enter each binary output by clicking I/O to get an Easter egg (e.g. click "I"
3 times, "O" twice, and "I" thrice more to for some cats).

~~~
hpcorona
Woaha!! Gotcha!

------
idont
This year I wont even bother to try to get a ticket (last years it was
impossible due to latency). I am in Switzerland and will stay there
unfortunately. What a pitty Google is selling tickets to people/students who
only want free stuff instead of long time clients who are also devs.

~~~
julianpye
Are the servers for the I/O registration process definitely in the US only? If
so I really have a problem, since I saved up the airmiles and am so ready to
go.

~~~
georgemcbay
Don't make any travel/hotel reservations until you have the I/O ticket
reserved, the registration is always a clusterfuck where getting a ticket
basically amounts to winning a minor lottery.

Also sometimes they just randomly change the announced date prior to
registration (eg. from April to June) for extra "Fuck You" to people who plan
ahead.

I don't think it really matters where you're connecting from though, the
servers basically just die under the load and you may or may not get lucky by
hitting the right load balancer at the right time but where you're coming from
and what your latency is doesn't really matter too much. It is a horrible
experience for people in California just as it is a horrible experience for
people in Europe.

~~~
lnanek2
True that, I know six people in the US and myself all tried the moment sales
opened last time and none of us got in. Lets hope Google rents all of Moscone
instead of just Moscone West this year. Java ONE handles much bigger crowds
than they do, making Google look like amateurs.

~~~
dntrkv
From their help page:

"The 2013 conference will be held from May 15-17 at Moscone West Convention
Center in San Francisco."

<https://developers.google.com/events/io/help#reg_tips>

------
kyrra
One important change this year. Tickets are no longer sellable or
transferable. This is a change from previous years.

------
antirez
I bet I'm not the only one that tried 1101 to start (13 in binary).

~~~
qompiler
No you are not special.

~~~
antirez
that was my point

------
mehdim
I've never been to Google I/O, could you please explain why people go there
and what is the main focus of the event. Networking with Googlers? Networking
with attendees? Make business with Google? for Googlers keynotes?

~~~
netrus
Free Google hardware ;)

~~~
ldng
that you basically paid with your registration fee

------
tomkinstinch
I'd like to go, but I am working at a seed stage company and don't have $900
to blow on conference tickets. Sadly, I'm not a student now either. No breaks
for poor programmers?

~~~
27182818284
High priced tickets to any tech event kind of bug me. I just don't get it.
I've always hated the trend of calling developers "rockstars" and I hate the
trend of tech conferences being like rockstar concerts

~~~
eliben
Supply and demand is a simple process, really. You set tickets to price X and
you get 10 times as many people wanting to attend than you have seats. What do
you do next year? Lottery? Beauty contest? It's logical to raise the price in
such a case. I don't think this is restricted to tech conferences. Unlike rock
concerts though, it's hard to imagine Google is trying to actually make money
from I/O tickets.

~~~
okamiueru
The only problem is that they are giving out products which surpasses the
ticket prices.

People (with less money) genuinely interested in the development talks,
establishing connections, getting to know fellow developers and have
interesting conversations, would be a second rank citizen to the "tech
enthusiast" with a lot of money to spend.

~~~
timrichard
:-) Good summary.... It does seem swamped by the swag hunters.

I've found that the I/O Extended event works out well... They hold them in
many countries now, and live stream the keynotes. It's a great atmosphere, and
you meet interesting people.

Outside of Extended, the tech talks/firesides should be streamed live via
YouTube. It was a bit hit and miss last year... hope it's smoother this time.

------
rplnt
Can't wait for all the blogs crying about how they weren't able to get
tickets, how it is a stupid event, how world is horrible, etc etc..

------
bsimpson
I've gone to I/O every year. They usually set aside presale tickets for
regular attendees, so we don't get locked-out if they sell out.

We're only a week away from general sales, but I haven't seen any information
about I/ON registration yet. I hope they're still giving early access to
tickets for I/ONs this year.

~~~
covalence
<https://developers.google.com/events/io/help#reg_ions> "I/ONs have attended
at least five of the following as a paid attendee: Google I/O 2008, 2009,
2010, 2011, 2012 and the 2007 Google Developer Day in Mountain View. I/ONs
receive a limited time opportunity to purchase a ticket during pre-sale
registration. Eligibility as an I/ON is at Google's discretion."

~~~
bsimpson
Thanks.

~~~
bsimpson
Just got mine.

------
methodin
For the song one this binds the notes to the arrow keys (in chrome at least):
$(document).keydown(function(e){$.map({37:'rectangle1',38:'circle-
yellow1',39:'circle-
blue1',40:'polygon1'},function(v,k){k!=e.keyCode||$('#'+v).trigger('mousedown')});return
false;});

------
hpcorona
<https://developers.google.com/events/io/help#reg_tips> "We'll take you to a
waiting page while we try to find you a ticket. Expect to be on this page for
up to six minutes. On this page, don't refresh your browser or your ticket
search will restart."

Previous years have been this way? is this new?

~~~
ben1040
I believe that's new for this year. 2011 was a total mess as the registration
page was just a ColdFusion site run by their event management vendor, and they
were clearly used to medical conferences and the like that don't get the same
swift response that I/O would get. The registration site served up way more
503 errors than pages.

Last year was better because Google took it in-house, but it was still an
F5-fest.

------
lbraasch
Has anyone used an Academic ticket while University Staff?

I'm a development engineer at a University, with University staff ID. I
imagine I prove this with a pay stub, and staff ID?

~~~
ben1040
If you've got a staff ID and a paystub I imagine you're good. Definitely bring
a paystub if your ID doesn't have validity dates printed on it. A friend works
for a university and his ID alone was insufficient as it just had his name and
photograph on it; he had to get on his smartphone and call up his paystub on
the university HR website.

Also they say they won't let you convert an academic ticket to a full price
ticket, so if you quit your job before I/O it sounds like they'll just turn
you away at the door for not being eligible.

------
sylvainww
Looking forward to seeing the recap videos on YouTube.

------
xsc
01111111

~~~
afshinmeh
How did you find that?!

------
lightyoruichi
try these ooioioio oiiiiiii iiiooiii oioooio

------
kefs
IIIOOIII

------
darrelld
So this is how Google takes money out of my pocket.

